# New Baby Pigeon Pictures!!!



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH a red baby!! He's so cute!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

AHHH so TWEET!  A little Cameo, as he blends in well VERY sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a darling little red baby! Thanks for the photos! 

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh I do love baby pigeons! How adorable... thanks for posting


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

this is the old baby. he's all full grown now!! he's darker than the new baby


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's an interesting color  What do have any pictures of the parents? I think the genetics guys would have a hay day over your birds; they're always so neat looking!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he has stocking legs or pjs as some say.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful birds. Your "old baby" is very striking with all those colors.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

He is wearing pants!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Mommy: Roller Pigeon










Daddy: Homing Pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds, Pigeonkeeper! That older baby is really something!

Terry


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Beautiful birds, Pigeonkeeper! That older baby is really something!
> 
> Terry


can't wait for the new baby to see how he/she looks like!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you going to fly that? I am interested to know what it can do in the air. Will it roll or not?

I also think you added a homing instinct to that baby.


----------

